# What does my body type need?



## Sharptooth (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm sharing a picture of my body. I just want to get into a better shape and I'd be interested in a martial art,maybe boxing? Based on my body is there any martial art which would be better for my bodtype? Plus, I used to be 125kg and nbow i'm 90 so I kinda think my belly is loose and this cannot be fixed.  Could I be wrong? Do you think that unless I do something more drastic, working out could not be enough to have a flat belly? Feel free to say about the flaws you spot. Thank you


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 8, 2020)

Time and consistency are your ally. Any style or exercises that focuses on your core will help accomplish your goal. As far as a specific style I really do not think it matters. Boxing and a lot of bag work would obviously be good but can be unbalanced exercise if not careful. Any kicking style really works the core plus the legs and good for flexibility, but can also be unbalanced if not practice correctly. Grappling works everything equally but it also has it's downsides in joint injury and longevity. 
So, if you are Only looking for toning and conditioning I would suggest a low or non-contact activity. Your query is not really martial arts centric so it is harder for me to answer. That said, I hope you try a few schools in your area and find one you enjoy. You will find there is more to it that just conditioning.


----------



## jobo (Nov 8, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> I'm sharing a picture of my body. I just want to get into a better shape and I'd be interested in a martial art,maybe boxing? Based on my body is there any martial art which would be better for my bodtype? Plus, I used to be 125kg and nbow i'm 90 so I kinda think my belly is loose and this cannot be fixed.  Could I be wrong? Do you think that unless I do something more drastic, working out could not be enough to have a flat belly? Feel free to say about the flaws you spot. Thank you


your belly doesnt look big at all, if you want a flatter belly, fix your posture, shoulders back chest out belly in, full height, walk round like that,,,,, LOOK its flatter already, fixed it for you

the job of your abs is mostly to stop your innards protruding, get them engaged in that job and they will strengthen to the point they stop your innards protruding


----------



## drop bear (Nov 8, 2020)

The belly eventually firms up. Otherwise there is no real optimal body type for martial arts


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Nov 8, 2020)

Just tone your body bro and do some sit up and sit up to work that to gets abs or you can make your own exercise routine


----------



## lklawson (Nov 9, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> And I'd be interested in a martial art,maybe boxing? Based on my body is there any martial art which would be better for my bodtype?


Boxing and Judo.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 9, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> my belly is loose and this cannot be fixed.  Could I be wrong?


Try to do

- 60 sit up.
- 60 push up.
- 3 miles running (or footwork training if you have bad knee).

daily.


----------



## Sharptooth (Nov 12, 2020)

I just have to do some home work outs for the time being because gyms are closed in greece due to the covid. But I can't wait for all this to be ever and get back to sports


----------



## jobo (Nov 12, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Try to do
> 
> - 60 sit up.
> - 60 push up.
> ...


sit ups will do very little, push up a bit more and running nothing at all,

as i said above the best exercise for a flat stomach is to engage the abs and keep them there for hours at a time, coz that what they are intended to actually do

you can do this whilst sitting there watching tv, right im doibg my 5 hour abs work out after dinner


----------



## Skip Cooper (Dec 1, 2020)

The human body is designed to do all of the things from walking, running, punching, kicking, grappling, and so on. Some of us are better than others, but it's probably more due to preference than a body type. Sure, some of us are blessed with certain genetic attributes that might make our body styles better for long range fighting or close quarter combat, but we already come pre-programmed to survive and thrive, so I think anything will work just fine (the rest is mental). If you just want to get in shape, and you want to learn a martial art, try out what's in your area and see what you like. Good luck on your journey.


----------



## WaterGal (Dec 3, 2020)

I think you can do whatever you want. Certain body types might be better for being a very high-level athlete (like, world-class Taekwondo athletes are mostly tall and skinny with long legs), but for regular hobbyists starting out, I don't think that matters very much. Just find something that seems interesting and is convenient for you.


----------



## Leviathan (Dec 15, 2020)

Kalimera!

Ask 10 people and you'll probably get close to 10 different answers. So here is my different answer...

Sport in itself won't do much: the human body is very efficient and has many compensation mechanisms. Burn 500 calories in sport (be it martial art or whatever), the body can recover that by lowering other calorie burning activities. It has been measured in many experiments. 

To lose fat, focus on the diet, that's 95% of the job. Don't care too much about calories, keep your insuline level low. In case you are interested, check out for Jason Fung, you'll find quite a few videos from him on YouTube explaining the subject. Or buy his book(s).

Confused?


----------



## jobo (Dec 15, 2020)

Leviathan said:


> Kalimera!
> 
> Ask 10 people and you'll probably get close to 10 different answers. So here is my different answer...
> 
> ...


i dont disagree, at all, well just little, one the guy is by no means fat,

2 the problem with 500 calories  is that people and not a few measuring machine masivly over estimate  how many callerirs a moderate activerty like martial arts or running or cycling ,,,, what have you consumes per hour, 

if an hour of moderate  activerty consumed anything like 500 caleries id need 5000 a day just to live


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 25, 2020)

For the most part "abs" are not something most people can achieve and maintain, it is largely genetic.  I'm not referring to having a low bodyfat percentage and strong abs that are kind of visible, I am referring to the onion thin skin that many bodybuilders/physique models have referred to many as "shredded" and is often the benchmark of what people think a healthy strong person looks like.

Also, the only people I have met that had "too loose" skin were extremely obese and lost lots of weight very quickly and the skin didn't go back.  One had surgery to remove all of the loose skin, the others just kept it and in time most returned to fairly normal looking.  Based on your picture, you are no where close.

I would work on more muscle through proper strength training.  First, you need to have muscles to have definition.  Second, muscles trained properly will give you more explosive power which you will need for almost any MA (and PLEASE don't say Aikido, Ueshiba used to be obsessed with physical training and was very strong and muscular in his younger days.  Koichi Tohei used to say that when Ueshiba grabbed onto you, it would leave a bruise).


----------



## Patience (Dec 29, 2020)

Yoga. And lots of planks, all kinds.


----------



## Patience (Dec 29, 2020)

But first make sure your doc OK's this type of exercise - make sure you have no back issues, and no other joint issues that preclude doing planks.


----------



## Patience (Dec 29, 2020)

Actually, you should do that no matter the type of exercise, if you have any health issues.


----------



## Syeed Ali (Feb 8, 2021)

Workouts means nothing for a flat belly until you reduce all fat everywhere.  For men, the interstitial "dad bod" fat is reduced very late in the fat loss timeline.

Martial arts for weight loss is a strange notion. Martial arts for appearance is also strange. Martial arts are generally not _for_ these things. Maybe with any martial arts these become inevitabilities and it doesn't much matter what you pick as long as it's reasonably energetic.

As for which martial art to choose, you'll be looking at your mind first:  Interests, drives, motivations, time, cost, travel distance, school feel, instructor comfort, classmates, etc. Your mind first, not your body first.


----------

